# Heritage Festival



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I wanted to just drop a note on the Heritage Festival I attended. It was so awesome to be invited to demonstrate. And, when they found out DH is an artist then he was also invited. We also got the opportunity to sell some of our hand made items. 
We left home at 6:20 a.m. Saturday, it was a 2 hour drive west to a little town named Edgewood (WIHH - you may know where this is) They have a preserved log "town" in the center of Edgewood. It is a collection of restored buildings, keeping to the late 1800's. We were asked to dress 'period appropriate' and keep things like plastic tables covered up. I got pretty short notice on it, and so didn't have a lot to take to sell. I took a few skiens of some yarns I had, a couple of hats, scarves and a few other odds and ends. DH took about 10 paintings he has been working on. 
I got to sit on the porch of the old barber shop, and DH was just on the other side of the barber shop next to the general store. We were entertained by a bluegrass band for the first half of the day and then the second half there were some young aspiring singers across the way. 
There seemed to always be a crowd around DH & myself! I was sorta nervous about spinning and explaining, but thnx to lots of good tips from the pros here, I did ok! The teenage boys all wanted to see how it worked and several young girls would stand and watch in fascination. One lady told me I was inspiring her to take out her knitting needles again. :sing: I got to speak with about 3 spinners, there aren't many in this area. I did find out about a spinning guild in Tyler (about 2 1/2 hours south of me) So maybe I will try to get together with them at some point. A lady with a magazine took my picture and asked if she could use it, my name and such. I think she said it was The Backwoodsman Magazine (I need to google that!) I think there were dozens of pictures taken and folks wanted their little ones to stand by the wheel and get a pic taken. :grin:
And, when we got home I had made enough money to buy some propane so we get to have heat just in time for this weeks cold spell!! God is so good to provide just in time! I was pretty stiff last night from all the sitting. I don't ever sit that much! lol! 
I walked through some of the old buildings, and it was really funny. I kept finding stuff in there that we have AND USE! lol! Oil lamps, kitchen implements and other stuff. In one pic I am playing with a grain grinder that is identical to the one I use. Except my handle isn't broken...lol... It was really a lot of fun and we all 4 enjoyed it. My DD got out of her outfit so fast I didn't get a pic of her in the costume. Teens! lol! But she said she did enjoy it. oh - and we got at least one other solid invite for another event, with 2 more pending! 
I didn't get much of a chance for pics, but here are a couple.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh mamaj!
What beautiful photos of you at the wheel!
Actually, your crew all look so cool in your costumes. I am glad you had fun.
Too bad that guild is so far away. But you talked to spinners, IRL. That is pretty awesome.
Did your DH sell any of his paintings?

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

That first photo should be framed!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I am so glad you went and had fun and will do it again . I love doing demos and meeting all those people and answering their questions is awesome. Love the family photos, your son sure looks like the sassy little one . I bet he had fun. I like that painting that your DH did, I hope he sold some. Great photos! Let us know when you find out more about the magazine article.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

how wonderful and the pictures are GREAT!

Congrats on such a wonderful experience and a wonderful day sharing your passions! 

You will never know if the seed you planted took hold and rooted and a new fiber artist was born - but it happens.  Your passion is contagious. 

I love those old pioneer village settings. They are so much fun to demo at. It just "feels right". Edgewood? Hmmmm, I can't place it exactly - what is it close to? 

I am so glad you had a good enjoyable day of spinning and demo-ing.  And you look GREAT (I like your shawl pin, too - looks like one of Mrs.Homesteader's !)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Once upon a time, I met an old lady who was spinning at a Pioneer Village. I think I was 7. 

I knew then that I wanted to learn to spin.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Once upon a time, I met an old lady who was spinning at a Pioneer Village. I think I was 7.
> 
> I knew then that I wanted to learn to spin.


see!??!!?!?  Mamaj- it's possible that you, too, lit a "spark".  How wonderful is that?!?!?! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

LOVE LOVE LOVE your shawl clip Mama J!!!!  Thanks WIHH for telling me about the pics.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful pictures !! What a grand time !!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx ya'll! Yes, that shawl clip is courtesy of Mrs Homesteader! Those clips are well loved in this house...I need more! lol! 
Edgewood is just about 10 miles east of Terrell, on Hwy 80. It's the town we now as "don't speed in Edgewood you'll get stopped" lol! 

lathermaker - thnx. I don't have many pics of myself framed. I might consider that one! 

You know - the setting did just feel right. I looked in that dogrun house and kept thinking how nice and simple it was. I don't think I would have wanted to spend my kid raising years in that setting but for me now, I could so live that way. 
Yes, Zach is a character. He will talk your ear off if you let him. He and Beka both have flaming red hair, so I think that gives them natural attitude.

Svenska- there were 2 young girls in particular that were soso fascinated. One stood there watching just mesmerized. She didn't really have questions, but her mom did. She didn't want to leave. Her mom says to come on and they will come back by, and she says But I just love this! LOL! I sorta figure she has spinning in her future. The other girl just kept hanging around and wanted to use my hand cards - so I let her. Sorta glad I didn't have my best fiber cause she made lots of messes with it. lol!

I was sent some more pics, I may upload them later if ya'll don't mind!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh - no DH's paintings didn't sell. He was a little sad. But, he doesn't give them away. They ranged from 75 to 250 each. Which is still cheap in my opinion. We are going to work on getting the right venue for him to sell at. I should go find the rest of his paintings pics and post them. I think he is an awesome artist. but then, maybe I am biased?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

mamajohnson, could you have prints made of his paintings? Or have notecards or bookmarks made? That way, you could have some lower price points available. His work is beautiful; I'm sure people would love to own it, but aren't able to afford an original.

And the heritage festival looks like so much fun!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Great ideas! I was telling him he needed to figure out some lower dollar items. He is an awesome artist. One couple was really wanting that painting, they were young and kept coming by. I guess they just didn't have the extra. Tough economy in this area right now.

I think I will discuss your ideas with him...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I know where Edgewood is!!
I love the last painting......very nice work.....It is kinda speaking to me..... I may have to get back with you on that!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I know where Edgewood is!!
> I love the last painting......very nice work.....It is kinda speaking to me..... I may have to get back with you on that!!!


If it speaks loud enough...it's still for sale! :rock:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

BlueberryChick said:


> mamajohnson, could you have prints made of his paintings? Or have notecards or bookmarks made? That way, you could have some lower price points available. His work is beautiful; I'm sure people would love to own it, but aren't able to afford an original.


I think this is a great idea. Maybe postcards or stationary or printed on tote bags too? For a painting you would have to have somewhere to hang it, and have it match decor, get it framed etc. But smaller things don't necessarily involve the same level of commitment, as it were.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MJ - You might PM me with the size and price.... for a fellow HT'er! (Hanging head low, and kicking the dirt.) LOL!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thank you for the ideas! Those are great.

And - Tex - I sent you a PM!

Anyone that is interested in seeing more of his art - you can go here


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I sent him a friend request. 
He has his settings a little tight for a business venture. 
Just saying.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I sent him a friend request.
> He has his settings a little tight for a business venture.
> Just saying.


Thnx! I gave him the heads up on that. I didn't even notice....lol


----------

